# داعش يقتل الطيار الأردني حرقًا



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 فبراير 2015)

*داعش يقتل الطيار الأردني حرقًا





نقلا عن سكاى نيوز
نشر موقع مقرب من تنظيم الدولة صورا على حساب تويتر الخاص به لما قال إنه قتل الطيار الأردني المحتجز معاذ الكساسبة حرقا.
ولم يتسن التأكد من صحة هذه الصور التي تظهر الكساسبة داخل قفص والنار مضرمة حوله.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 فبراير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]gDIvcrv6MLU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (3 فبراير 2015)

يا ربي حرقوا قلوبنا الله يحرق قلوبهم.. الله يرحمك يا معاذ ويصبر اهلك. . يا ﻻبي الصبر من عندك يا رب


----------



## soul & life (3 فبراير 2015)

ربنا ينتقم منهم ويعاقبهم منهم لله


----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2015)

افكار شيطانية بشعة
الله يرحمه ويصبر اهله 
ويخلص العالم من ارهابهم القذر​


----------



## soul & life (3 فبراير 2015)

نقلا عن الدستور....أكدت السلطات الأردنية، صحة الفيديو الذي نشره تنظيم "داعش" منذ قليل، عن حرق الطيار معاذ الكساسبة حيًا.

وبحسب صحيفة "ديلي ستار" اللبنانية، أكدت السلطات أن الطيار الأردني قد تم إعدامه منذ 3 يناير الماضي، وليس كما يظن الجميع أنه أُعدم منذ أيام.

الله يرحمه ويصبر اهله


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (3 فبراير 2015)

*الله يرحمه ويصبّر أهله
والدينونة للرب​*


----------



## انت مهم (3 فبراير 2015)

ربنا موجود


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 فبراير 2015)

*أول رد فعل السيسي عن حرق الطيار الأردني معاذ الكساسبة على يد «داعش»





دان الرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسي بشدة حرق الطيار الأردنى الشهيد معاذ الكساسبة على يد تنظيم "داعش" الإرهابي.

وأكد الرئيس مساندة مصر ووقوفها إلى جانب المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية  الشقيقة في هذا الظرف الدقيق، وفى مواجهة تنظيم همجى جبان يُخالف كافة  الشرائع السماوية. 

كما شدد السيسي مُجددًا على ضرورة تكاتف المجتمع الدولي من أجل محاربة  الإرهاب بكافة صوره وأشكاله، فضلًا عن مواجهة الفكر المتطرف الذي يقف  وراءه، ولاسيما الجماعات الإرهابية التي ترفع شعارات الدين الإسلامي  الحنيف، وهى تسعى في الأرض مفسدةً، والدين منها براء.

وأعرب الرئيس عن خالص تعازيه ومواساته لجلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني بن  الحسين وللشعب الأردني الشقيق ولأسرة الطيار الشهيد إزاء هذا المصاب الجلل،  داعيًا المولى عز وجل أن يتغمده بواسع رحمته، وأن يحفظ مصر والمملكة  الأردنية الهاشمية وسائر البلدان العربية والإسلامية.
نقلا عن فيتو*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 فبراير 2015)

*     وكيل الأزهر الأسبق يطالب بتطبيق حد الحرابة على «داعش»


نقلا عن فيتو



     قال الشيخ محمود عاشور وكيل الأزهر الأسبق عضو مجمع البحوث الإسلامية  إن حرق تنظيم داعش الإرهابى للطيار الأردنى وصمة عار على جبينه ليوم الدين.

وأكد أنه لا دين له ولا عقل واصفا الواقعة بالجريمة البشعة التي يرفضها الإسلام وكل الأديان السماوية وكل المبادئ والقيم الإنسانية.

وأكد  "عاشور " في تصريحات خاصة لـ"فيتو"، أن أعضاء التنظيم لا يعرفون الله   وخارجون على الدين، مشيرا إلى أنه ينطبق عليه حد الحرابة الذي قال فيه  الله  عزو وجل " إِنَّمَا جَزَاء الَّذِينَ يُحَارِبُونَ اللّهَ  وَرَسُولَهُ  وَيَسْعَوْنَ فِي الأَرْضِ فَسَادًا أَن يُقَتَّلُواْ أَوْ  يُصَلَّبُواْ  أَوْ تُقَطَّعَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَرْجُلُهُم مِّنْ خِلافٍ أَوْ  يُنفَوْاْ  مِنَ الأَرْضِ ذَلِكَ لَهُمْ خِزْيٌ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَلَهُمْ  فِي الآخِرَةِ  عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ ".

كما استنكر عاشور استناد تنظيم داعش الإرهابى إلى بعض آيات القرآن الكريم  لقتل الناس والانتقام منه وفق مصالحه وأهدافه معتبرا ذلك تشويها لسماحة  الإسلام ووسطيته وتلى قول الله { وَلَا تَقْتُلُوا النَّفْس الَّتِي  حَرَّمَ اللَّه إِلَّا بِالْحَقِّ }. 

يذكر  أن تنظيم داعش أعدم الطيار الأردني معاذ الكساسبة حرقًا مستدلا بعدد  من  آيات القرآن الكريم وتابع التنظيم في بيانه: "كان معاذ الكساسبة  مشاركًا في  إحدى حلقات البطش والقتل التي يشنها الغرب مستخدمًا القنابل  العنقودية  والصواريخ الثقيلة والمواد المشعّة التي يطلقها الأمريكيون على  المسلمين،  أليست حارقة! ألا تحرق الأجساد وتقطّع الأطراف وتهشّم الرءوس!  فلماذا لا  نعاملهم بمثل ما عاملونا؟"* ​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 فبراير 2015)

مصدر أمنى أردنى:
 تنفيذ حكم الإعدام بساجدة الريشاوى فجر الأربعاء 
 الثلاثاء، 03 فبراير 2015 - 09:34 م 
 كتب أيمن رمضان
 أفادت فضائية العربية الحدث فى نبأ عاجل لها، اليوم الثلاثاء، نقلاً عن  مصدر أمنى أردنى أكد أنه سيتم تنفيذ حكم الإعدام فى حق ساجدة الريشاوى فجر  غدٍ الأربعاء.  يأتى هذا ردًا على إعدام تنظيم "داعش" الإرهابى للطيار الأردنى معاذ  الكساسبة حرقًا وبث فيديو بالجريمة عبر مواقع تابعة للتنظيم، واتصل الجيش  الأردنى بوالد الطيار معاذ الكساسبة وأبلغه باستشهاد نجله. 

http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/2/3/%D9%85%D8%B5%D8%AF%D8%B1-%D8%A3%D9%85%D9%86%D9%89-%D8%A3%D8%B1%D8%AF%D9%86%D9%89--%D8%AA%D9%86%D9%81%D9%8A%D8%B0-%D8%AD%D9%83%D9%85-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A5%D8%B9%D8%AF%D8%A7%D9%85-%D8%A8%D8%B3%D8%A7%D8%AC%D8%AF%D8%A9-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B1%D9%8A%D8%B4%D8%A7%D9%88%D9%89-%D9%81%D8%AC%D8%B1-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A3%D8%B1%D8%A8/2052757#.VNEp_iyFk8A


----------



## BITAR (3 فبراير 2015)

*اى دين هذا ؟!!
مهما تكلم اللسان لا يستطيع ان يعبر عن شعور اهل الشهيد معاذ
رحمه واسعه من رب السماء للشهيد وعزاءا وصبرا لكل اهل الاردن 
*​


----------



## peace_86 (3 فبراير 2015)

*الله يرحمه ويصبر أهله ..

حاجة تحزن فعلاً !!.. لا يوجد وصف تعبير لوصف هذه الوحشية..
*


----------



## grges monir (3 فبراير 2015)

جريمة بشعة بكل المقاييس
بس فية حاجة
الفيديو دة  اخراجة وشكلة ولا الافلام الاجنبية
مش زي جرائم داعش المعتادة
انا حسيت انى لما شوفتة انة  مش حقيقى


----------



## عابد يهوه (3 فبراير 2015)




----------



## وردة من ذهب (3 فبراير 2015)

مش عارفه شوو بدي احكي الله يرحمه ويغفر له وينتئم من كل ظالم حتى لوو ئتل كتيير من الابراء ما بيصير هييك 
الاسلام موو هييك ولا القرآن الكريم بس التنظيمات اللي عم بتسئ للاسلام وبتتدعي نفسها انها مسلمه وهيي موو مسلمه 
انا بجد عم بكتب وانا عم ببكي ومخنووئة كتيير من كل شي من كل شي لانوو الاسلام موو هييك وانا مئتنعة بالاسلام وحابه اغير نظرة الجمييع عن الدين الاسلامي وافهم الجمييع شو هو الاسلام وتفسير الآيات بطريئة صحيحة لانوو كل آيه نزلت لها سبب .. 
بس للاسف التنظيمات دمرت كل شي وبتفهم الدين الاسلامي على كييفها وبطريئة مو صحيحة وبتحلل وبتحرم على كيفها والله حرام هييك 
وغير هييك الكل ضد الاسلام بسببهم اللي هني بلا دين ..
الكل بيئتل بعض وهني اخوه بالاسلام وكل الدول فييها حروب وما في امان ..
تركوو اسرائيل وامريكيا وصارووا يتشاطرووا على بعضهن 
وامريكيا مبسووطة من هاد الشي لانوو هاد اللي بدها اياه امريكيا تفرئنا عن بعض ونصير اعداء بعض وصار الشعب ضد حاكم الدوله وكأنوو لوو غيروا الرئيس رح ييجي احسن منه !!
وصارووا الحكام ضد الشعب والئتل هي وسيله لحتى يمتلكوو كل شي !! 
والله الاسلحة اللي استخدمت في الدول العربيه لئتل البعض والشعوب بتدمر امريكيا واسرائييل بس للاسف عم نتشاطر على بعض  ونئتل بعض وهييك انتصرنا !
للاسف واقعنا مؤلم جدا جدا وما فييني اقوول غير حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فييهم والله ينتئم من كل ظالم ..


----------



## kalimooo (3 فبراير 2015)

حرقوه بالنار بأسم  الدين
كان الكل ينادي اثناء صراخه  وهو يلفظ انفاسه الاخيرة
الله اكبر الله اكبر

ما هذا الاله الذي يعبدوه؟؟؟

الله يرحمه


----------



## jorehadad (4 فبراير 2015)

لنصلي من اجل معاذ الشهيد وبطل الاردن للراحه الابديه 
الله يرحمك ويصبر اهلك .. 
الاردن خصرت بطل حقيقي ..


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 فبراير 2015)

*بالصورة .. داعش تنشر فتوى حرق "معاذ الكساسبة"

نقلا عن الوطن






زعم تنظيم "داعش" الإرهابي، أنه استند إلى فتوى قبل الإقدام على قتل الطيار الأردني معاذ الكساسبة حرقًا. 

 ونشرت مواقع جهادية صورة من الفتوى، جاء فيها: "إن الأحناف والشافعية   ذهبوا إلى جواز التحريق مطلقًا، وأن تفسير المهلب أبن صفرة لقوله صلى الله   عليه وسلم: (النار لا يُعذب بها إلا الله)"، ليس هذا النهي على التحريم،  بل  على سبيل التواضع". 

 وأضاف التنظيم أن "الحافظ ابن حجر" قال "يدل  على جواز التحريق فعل  الصحابة، وقد سمل النبي أعين العرنيين بالحديد  المحمي.. وحرق خالد بن  الوليد بالنار ناسًا من أهل الردة". 

 جدير بالذكر أن تنظيم "داعش" الإرهابي نشر صورًا لقتل الطيار الأردني معاذ الكساسبة "حرقا". 
 وأظهرت الصور "الكساسبة" واقفًا داخل قفص حديدي قبل أن يتم إشعال النيران في جسده ويلقى مصرعه حرقًا، على يد عناصر التنظيم. 

 جاء ذلك بعد اعتقال "داعش" للطيار الأردني في ديسمبر الماضي، عقب إسقاط   طائرته على يد مسلحي التنظيم قرب مدينة الرقة السورية، حيث كان "الكساسبة"   في مهمة ضمن غارات التحالف الدولي على معاقل "داعش". 





*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 فبراير 2015)

*كنائس الأردن تقرع الأجراس وتقيم القداسات حدادًا على روح الشهيد الكساسبة

نقلا عن الأقباط متحدون





نعت   كنائس المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية روح الشهيد الطيار "معاذ الكساسبة" الذي   لقي مصرعه أمس الثلاثاء، حرقًا على يد تنظيم داعش الإرهابي.

 وأعلنت الكنائس قرع الأجراس حدادًا على روحه، وإقامة القداسات الإلهية.

 وأضافت في بيان رسمي صادر عنها أمس الثلاثاء: أننا في هذا المصاب الأليم   نقدم العزاء الصادق لأسرة البطل الشهيد الطيار "معاذ الكساسبة"، ونؤكد   إلتفاف الشعب جميعه حول قيادتها الهاشمية.

 وأختتمت قائلة: كذلك فأننا نعزي كل الإنسانية التي تتألم من انتشار التطرف والتعصب والإرهاب.* ​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 فبراير 2015)

*بالفيديو.. آخر ما قالته ساجدة الريشاوي قبل إعدامها





نقلا عن الفجر
   قال مراسل قناة الجزيرة بالأردن،  إن  أول رد فعل من قبل السلطات الأردنية على حرق الطيار معاذ الكساسبة كانت   إعدام ساجدة الريشاوي، وزياد الكربولي فجر اليوم.
وأضاف  المراسل، أن أخر ما قاله الكربولي هو توصيل السلام لوالديه وتوصيل  الأموال  التي بحوزته لهما، كما طلبت الريشاوي أن تعاد الأموال التي  بحوزتها إلى  أهلها .*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 فبراير 2015)

*اعش  إعدام  الكساسبة  تم الشهر الماضي وتم تجويعه





                     نقلا عن صدى البلد
  ذكر "راديو إسرائيل" اليوم الأربعاء أن مصادر قريبة من تنظيم  "داعش"  الإرهابي أكدت أن إعدام الطيار الاردني "معاذ الكساسبة" تمّ تنفيذه  في  مطلع الشهر الماضي، في البناء الملاصق لمبنى الأمن السياسي بالرقة. 

وبررت المصادر اختيار المكان بأنه شهد مقتل 25 عنصراً من "داعش" في قصف نفّذه طيران "التحالف الدولي" في وقت سابق لأسر "الكساسبة". 

وتحدّثت مصادر أخرى عن حرمان "الكساسبة" الطعام لمدة 5 أيام قبل  إعدامه  وردّت ذلك إلى حكمٍ صدر عن أعلى المرجعيّات الشرعيّة في الدولة يقضي  بموته  جائعاً ومُحرّقاً . 

وأكّدت المصادر أن هذا الحكم جاء ثأراً لشهداء المسلمين الذين أحرقتهم غارات التحالف جائعين. 

هذا وأدانت وزارة الخارجية السورية بشدة إعدام الطيار الأردني واصفة  إياه  بجريمة إرهابية بشعة داعية الحكومة الأردنية إلى التعاون في مكافحة   الإرهاب المتمثل بتنظيميْ "داعش" و"جبهة النصرة" ذراع "القاعدة" وغيرهما من   التنظيمات ذات الصلة .*


----------



## كليماندوس (4 فبراير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> جريمة بشعة بكل المقاييس
> بس فية حاجة
> الفيديو دة  اخراجة وشكلة ولا الافلام الاجنبية
> مش زي جرائم داعش المعتادة
> انا حسيت انى لما شوفتة انة  مش حقيقى



[YOUTUBE]X4axA5adeyA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 فبراير 2015)

*بيان داعشى عنيف للأردن بعد إعدام الريشاوي والكربولي 








هدد تنظيم داعش الإرهابي، اليوم الأربعاء، في بيان تناقلته مواقع  الكترونية محسوبة عليه، الأردن بنقل عملياته إلى العاصمة عمان، بعد إحراقه  الطيار الكساسبة، وتوعد التنظيم الإرهابي “برد قاس”، عقب إعدام السلطات  الأردنية للإرهابية ساجدة الريشاوي، وفق “السومرية نيوز”.*


----------



## كليماندوس (4 فبراير 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> [YOUTUBE]gDIvcrv6MLU[/YOUTUBE]​


قامت اليوتيوب " بمنع مقطع حرق الطيار الاردنى  - معاذ الكساسبة - لما لاقته بعد نشرة من ردود فعل سلبية من المشاهدين و ايضا لما له من تحريض للعنف و تاذى مشاعر المشاهدين - بعد عرضها له بوقت قصير


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (4 فبراير 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *بيان داعشى عنيف للأردن بعد إعدام الريشاوي والكربولي
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههههه وانتظروووااا المزيد من القتلى ومزيدا من الاعدامات.... داعش تهدد ههههههههههه الله يرحمك يا معاذ ويصبر اهلك. حرقواك وحرقوا قلوبنا معك


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (4 فبراير 2015)

نطالب الحكومة باعدام مل الدواعش الي بسجون الدولة


----------



## philanthropist (4 فبراير 2015)

الله يرحمه صدقوني زعلت عليه زي ما زعلت علي شهداءنا بالظبط


----------



## philanthropist (4 فبراير 2015)

داعش مش بتهدد داعش بتشتغل علي طول و التحالف الدولي لازم يشتغل بر و بحر و جو مش جو بس لازم يكون ليهم رادع اكبر من كدة و ده اللي اكده قاءد التحالف الدولي لما شهد امام ا كونجرس الامريكي بان القوات ممكن تشتغل احسن علي الارض و تقوم باداء افضل من الارض لكن طبعا عشان احنا متاكدين ان امريكا هي اللي عاملة داعش فطبعا عمرها ما هتستجيب لحاجة زي دي الا اذا دخلت داعش امر يكا
و اخيرا عايزة اقول لاوباما اللي يحضر العفريت يصرفه و اللي ميعرفش يصرفه يتحمل اذاه و انتو جبتولنا الدواعش يا تصرفوهم يا تتحملوا اذاهم


----------



## kalimooo (4 فبراير 2015)

لو سمحتم لا تنادوهم بالدواعش

بل

بالدولة الاسلامية هم يسمون انفسهم هكذا


----------



## ElectericCurrent (4 فبراير 2015)

أخلص واصدق التعازى القلبية والمواساه لاسرة الشهيد البطل المغفور له الشهيد معاذ الكساسبة 
عظم الله اجركم - قلوبنا معكم 
صدقونا تأثرنا جدا جدا والى الان نعانى صدمة وجدانية 
احبائي انتم لا تعرفوننى وانا لا انتظر منكم جزاءا ولا شكورا - صدقونى ان الالم والاسي تفتك بنا 
رحم الله البطل الشهيد برحمته الواسعه والهمكم الصبر والسلوان 
تنبيه حتى لا ننسي قام الاخوان فى مصر بمذبحة الخصوص 2013  ((فى زمن الاخوان )) وتم حرق الشاب الشهيد هلال  صابر  بنفس الاسلوب رحمه الله برحمته الواسعة
جريمة اخوانية ستتكرر  عبر التاريخ :


----------



## ElectericCurrent (4 فبراير 2015)

*هام جدا جدا
نداء الى الرئيس السيسي  بتوقيع الاعدامات  على الاخوان الذين فى السجون عاجلا جدا جدا*​


----------



## soul & life (4 فبراير 2015)

إذا كان الحكم على المتهمين بما حدث بكرداسة مش عاجب والبعض يتهجم على حكم اعدام جماعى ل 130 شخص تقريبا  !!
هل من المعقول يحكم على قواد جماعة الاخوان بالاعدام !!! محبة على قلوبنا طهر البلد منهم ومن شرهم


----------



## kalimooo (4 فبراير 2015)

بيروت: رأت  احدى الصحف  الصادرة الأربعاء أن إعدام تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية للطيار الاردني معاذ الكساسبة هو نتيجة دعم عمّان للمجموعات المسلحة المقاتلة ضد النظام السوري.

واصدرت وزارة الخارجية السورية الاربعاء بيانا دانت فيه "الجريمة الارهابية البشعة التي ارتكبها تنظيم داعش". ودعت "الحكومة الاردنية إلى التعاون في مكافحة الارهاب".

وكتبت صحيفة "الوطن" القريبة من السلطات "بدأت نار التنظيم الإرهابي تحرق الأردن بعدما سهلت عمّان على مدار أربع سنوات ماضية من عمر الأزمة السورية تسلل آلاف السلفيين عبر الحدود للقتال إلى جانب المجموعات المسلحة ضد الجيش العربي السوري".

ورأت صحيفة "البعث" الناطقة باسم حزب البعث من جهتها ان "الاردن بدأ يحصد نتائج دعم نظامه للارهاب". وتتهم الحكومة السورية الاردن بفتح حدوده امام عبور المسلحين والسلاح الى سوريا.

ويشارك الاردن في التحالف الدولي بقيادة اميركية لقصف مواقع تنظيمات جهادية في سوريا والعراق. وسقطت احدى طائراته فوق محافظة الرقة في شمال سوريا في 24 كانون الاول/ديسمبر، وأسر طيارها معاذ الكساسبة على يد تنظيم الدولة الاسلامية. واصدر التنظيم الثلاثاء شريط فيديو يتضمن مشاهد مروعة عن اعدام الطيار حرقا وهو حي داخل قفص اثارت ردود فعل مستنكرة وشاجبة في كل العالم.


----------



## ياسر الجندى (4 فبراير 2015)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> *هام جدا جدا
> نداء الى الرئيس السيسي  بتوقيع الاعدامات  على الاخوان الذين فى السجون عاجلا جدا جدا*​محبة ،سلام ، توافق وطنى ، وحدة وطنية حقيقية
> شكرا دكتور الكتريك


----------



## ElectericCurrent (4 فبراير 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> ElectericCurrent قال:
> 
> 
> > *هام جدا جدا
> ...


----------



## Desert Rose (4 فبراير 2015)

أنا مش عارفه اعلق ، أنا مشوفتش الفيديو ومش هشوفه ، ومنصحش ان حد يشوفه لانه تعذيب لقلب اي إنسان عنده قلب وضمير انه يشوف شيء ابشع من مايتصوره اي إنسان في ابشع كوابيسه ، كمان احتراما للشهيد الكساسبة ، احتراما لعائلته لا تنشرو الفيديو ، ومع اننا منعرفهوش ، الا ان وجداننا اتهز واتحرق مع ابشع جريمه شوفناها في التاريخ ، ربنا يرحمه ، ويرحم والدته بالذات لانها مش بس فقدت ابنها بالموت لكن شافت وعرفت وسمعت انه أتعذب بالشكل الحيواني ده قبل ما يموت ، مش قادرة اتخيلها بصراحه عامله ازاي دلوقتي 

بالنسبه للاستاذ ياسر الجندي  هو ده اللي لفت نظرك في الموضوع؟ الحكم علي الاخوان ، أنا مشوفتش ليك تعليق في الموضوع علي البشاعة ديه ، ولو كان فيه صححلي لأَنِّي مشوفتش، هل ليك تعليق تستنكر هذا الفعل ، ام ان كل اللي يهمك الدفاع عن الاخوان الملائكة ؟ مش من الأولي التعليق علي هذه الجريمة الإنسانيه ؟ ام ان الأمور الإنسانيه لا تعنيكم ؟


----------



## ElectericCurrent (4 فبراير 2015)




----------



## ElectericCurrent (4 فبراير 2015)

أطرف شئ  فى  المسلم  الديداتى  او الداعشي   هو الذى  يقتبس  شظية من  كلام ليوظفه فى غير زمانه وفى غير مكانه  ومع غير أهله وفي  غير سياقه  ..
توظيف الامور فى غير نصابها  هو الفريضة الغائبة عندهم.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (4 فبراير 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkFIwwukpqU


----------



## grges monir (4 فبراير 2015)

داعش محترفة فى بس الكراهية ضدها بصورة رهيبة
تقريبا مقتنعين ان كدة نجاح ليهم


----------



## peace_86 (4 فبراير 2015)

*هل داعش كائنات بشرية؟

بصدق أسهل.. هل لهم نفس دماءنا ونفس لحومنا وجلدونا..
هل هم تربوا ضمن أسرة تتكون من أب وأم وأخوة؟
هل لعبوا ألعاب السيارات لما كانوا صغاراً؟
هل كانوا في وقت ما .. بشر عاديين؟

لا توجد اجابة..*


----------



## Desert Rose (4 فبراير 2015)

peace_86 قال:


> *هل داعش كائنات بشرية؟
> 
> بصدق أسهل.. هل لهم نفس دماءنا ونفس لحومنا وجلدونا..
> هل هم تربوا ضمن أسرة تتكون من أب وأم وأخوة؟
> ...



لا اعتقد ، بجد بتكلم ، أنا مقتنعة تماما ان الانسان هو اللي بنفسه بيقرر بالتدريج انه يترك درجات الإنسانيه وينزل الي درجات اقل من الحيوانات ، زمان كان مثل هؤلاء يصعبو عليا وأقول انهم مغيبين ، إنما بعدين اقتنعت ان الانسان بلا عذر ، لان الضمير اللي حطه ربنا في قلب كل واحد أيا كان دينه بيكلمك ويوجهك للصح ، وانت بتختار يا اما تسمع لصوت ضميرك او تكتمه ، وشويه بشويه كل ما تسكته اكتر وتخرسه مع الوقت بيموت تماما ، زي الأعضاء اللي بتضمر بسبب عدم الاستعمال 
أنا اعتقد ان الانسان ممكن ان يمتلكه الشيطان تماما فكرا وتصرفا لدرجه انه يكون وعاء لتجسد الشيطان فيه وديه ايضا عمليه اختياريه يختارها الانسان فلا يوجد اي عذر 
هذه الاعمال تنطبق تماما علي وصف السيد المسيح للشيطان انه قتال للناس


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 فبراير 2015)

*شاهد تعليق وجدي غنيم عن حرق الكساسبة حياً


 نقلا عن الوطن








 قال الداعية الإخواني وجدي غنيم، الهارب إلى تركيا، إنه لن يرد على ما   وصفه بـ"الهبل والعبط" عن وصف الطيار معاذ الكساسبة بـ"الشهيد"، مضيفًا أن   أهل الباطل أجمعوا أن حرق الكساسبة إجرام وعمل وحشي. 

وأضاف غنيم، خلال حوار مصور له، قائلًا: "أنا مش هعلق ومش هرد على  الكلمات  اللي اتقالت أو الناس اللي بيتكلموا، والهبل والعبط للي قاعدين  يقولوا  شهيد، وكان بيدافع عن الأردن"، متابعًا: "إيه اللي وداه يضرب  المسلمين  وييتم الأولاد ويرمل النساء، هوا كان بيرمي عليهم شيكولاته ولا  إيه". 

ووجه رسالة للأردن، بقوله: "إنتوا متعاونين مع الأمم المتحدة التي لا تتحد إلا على المسلمين".*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 فبراير 2015)

*بالفيديو.. يوسف الحسيني يهاجم «ابن تيمية» ويصفه بـ«إمام الدم»







لق الإعلامي يوسف الحسيني، على خطبة الجمعة للشيخ  طارق يوسف المصري وهو يهاجم المتشددين وأفكارهم وشيوخهم؛ قائلا: "الشيخ  طارق يوسف المصري قال إن فكر ابن تيمية وابن القيم والنواوي والفكر الحديث  للحويني ومحمد حسان نشروا الكراهية بين الخلق".

وأضاف، خلال برنامجه "السادة المحترمون"، على قناة "أون تي في"، كل هذه  الأسماء تم الاستشهاد بها في مساجد مصر، وعندما يتم الاستناد إلى مرجع يكون  لابن تيمية، وهذا الرجل من أئمة الدم".

وتابع: "هيقول لي الحسيني كفر إزاي يقول كده على ابن تيمية؟"، وتساءل: "مين ابن تيمية؟ هل هو نبي أو رسول أو مذكور في القرآن؟".
نقلا عن فيتو*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 فبراير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]VumvFcO6A9Q#t=64[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## kalimooo (4 فبراير 2015)

داعش ؟؟
لا اعلم من هو داعش 
الذي اعرفه الدولة الاسلامية بقيادة الخليفة الجديد ابو بكر البغدادي..
الدولة الاسلامية ...
نمر من ورق ؟
 بعد ما تخلص المهمة الموكلة اليها تنتهي خلال ايام


واسهل طرقة لأنتهاء  الدولة الاسلامية  هو ان تقفل الدولة  التركية حدودها 
خلال ايام تنتهي المشكلة

تركيا عضو في الحلف الاطلسي..
والحلف الاطلسي يعلن حربه على  الدولة الاسلامية
المضحك  هههههههههههههههه
ان تركيا تقدم  لهم اقصى انواع  الدعم:
من خلال السلاح  والذخيرة والمال..

للأسف  (بيتضحك علينا) هههههههههه


----------



## ElectericCurrent (4 فبراير 2015)

*



			إقتباس من كلام وجدى غنيم:
  ومش هرد على الكلمات اللي اتقالت أو الناس اللي بيتكلموا، والهبل والعبط للي قاعدين يقولوا شهيد، وكان بيدافع عن الأردن"، متابعًا: "إيه اللي وداه يضرب المسلمين وييتم الأولاد ويرمل النساء، هوا كان بيرمي عليهم شيكولاته ولا إيه".
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الرد على   عتاهه الابله  وجدى غنيم المختل عقليا  :
1-   الداعش  كان يطلق  ولايزال  -فى سوريا  على دمشق  ..وفى ليبيا على بنغازى  وبرقة .. وفى  العراق على الموصل - وفى مصر على العريش  -
 المدفعية الثقيلة والهاون والاربيجيه  فتحرق وتشوى  وتهدم على رؤس المئات من الاطفال والنساء وحتى الشيوخ والرجال مسلمين وغير مسلمين ...فهل هو حلال  لهمج  ومرتزقة  "داعر " وحراما  على ابطال الجيوش الوطنية الحرة..؟ .
2- داعش قبل الحادث بعدة اسابيع الى شهور  تنشر خرائط للمنطقة العربية مجردة من اسماء الدول والاوطان ممحاه من الحدود   ملونة ومظللة  برموزها واعلامها   كدولة موحدة تحت اسم الخلافة  وهو ما يعنى  اعلانها الحرب من طرف واحد   واعلان  عزمها او على الاقل رغبتها فى احتلالها تحت مسمى الفتح  او الغزو  ...ومحاربة الانظمة العربية واسقاطها ..وهذا  ما معناه  ان المسماه داعش هى تهديد جدى  للاوطان ...وبادئة بالعدوان ..
اى مقاتل شريف لن يعمل  الا ما عمله المغفور له الشهيد الكساسبة ....
ما يقوله وجدى غنيم ماهو   الا ردح نسوان ونسوان وسخة .. 
هو فقط يطلع م الحمام اللى مستخبي فيه  وها نفهمه  غلطه بس مش راح نعملله حاجة.  
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 فبراير 2015)

*حقيقى مش لاقية كلام اقوله 
لان مافيش كلام هيوصف الوحشية دى 
قد كده قلب الانسان مبقاش فى رحمة* ؟؟

​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (4 فبراير 2015)




----------



## عابد يهوه (4 فبراير 2015)

*اني استغرب من شده حب المسلمين لدينهم وتعاليم دينهم الذي لا اجدها عند اصحاب اي ديانه اخرى في العالم ..

حتى ان المسلمين لا يمانعون بقتل اي انسان باي شكل كان وبدون قلب ولا مشاعر انصياعا لاوامر القران ومحمد ..!

كذلك كان اصحاب محمد لا يمانعوا في اي عمليه اجراميه يامرهم بها ويقولون له سمعا وطاعه ..

سواء انتهاك حرمه بيت فيه امراه جالسه ترضع طفلها ليلا ليتم سفك دمها لمجرد ابيات شعريه ..
او قطع الاطراف وسمل الاعين باسياخ محماه بالنار .. او غيره ..!

يعني الي بينظر لاوامر القتل والنحر في القران والاحاديث بستغرب من هذه العقليه الاجراميه التي كانت عند محمد .. من اين اتى بها  !

كثيرا نسمع عن قتله مرضين نفسيا يرتكبون ابشع الجرائم فهل كان رسول الاسلام منهم يا ترى ؟!

طبعا الدول الاسلامية تعرف تمام المعرفه ان ما تقوم به داعش صحيح مليون في الميه طبقا لنصوص القران واوامر محمد والدواعش موقفهم اسلاميا سليم مئه في المئه وموثق من نصوص القران والاحاديث والتفاسير والتاريخ الاسلامي ..

ولكن الدول الاسلامية لا يجرأؤون على الاعتراف بهذا والا ستقوم الدينا عليهم ..

فزمن محمد الذي كان زمن الغابه انتهى والان اصبح هناك منظمات حقوق الانسان وقوانين دوليه ومنظمات مكافحه الارهاب ومواثيق ومعاهدات وسيادات دول وخلافه ..

وطبعا لا يمكن ان يسمح اليوم باي شكل تنفيذ تلك التعاليم الاسلامية لانها مخالفه للقوانين الدولية وحقوق الانسان بالتالي يخرج روؤساء الدول الاسلامية ويتبرأؤن من تلك الافعال مدعين انها ليست من الاسلام منتقين شوية ايات واحاديث قيلت ايام ما كان محمد مستضعف وقبل ان يكون له عصابه من قطاع الطرق حيث كان لا حول له ولا قوه .!

الدواعش ومن شابههم لا يعرفون هذا الكلام .. لانهم يعرفون جيدا ان تعاليم الدين الاسلامي هو لكل زمان ومكان ولا يوجد شي اسمه زمن محمد وزمننا اليوم .. 

قتل الدواعش للمسلمين لا يعني انهم لا يفرقون بين مسلم واخر وانما لان هؤلاء المسلمين الذي يتم قتلهم يعتبرون كفره مرتدين لانهم يريدون ايقاف العمل بتعاليم القران ومحمد الذي امر به المسلمين بكل زمان ومكان ..!

فمن يحارب الدواعش فهو كمن يحارب الدين الاسلامي ورسوله وبالتالي يستباح قتله .

يعني مثلا لما يقول القران ان وجدتم الكفار فضرب الرقاب وياتي مسلم ويعترض ويقول لا .. فهذا المسلم يعتبر كافر بأوامر القران ومعترض عليها ..

 تخيلوا محمد يأمر احد اصحابه بقتل طفل او امراه ويرفض الصحابي العمل بامر محمد ويعترض عليه .. ماذا كان سيفعل به محمد وقتها وما ستكون رده فعله ؟!

داعش احرقوا الطيار الاردني داخل قفص حيا وهتلر احرق ملايين اليهود داخل الافران ..! اسلوب حقير وبشع للقتل يعبر عن مدى الغل والحقد والمرض النفسي عندهم !
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 فبراير 2015)

*   الطيران الأردني يبدأ انتقامه لـ الكساسبة 





                     نقلا عن الدستور
  أعلن التليفزيون الأردني منذ قليل أن الطائرت العسكرية الأردنية شنت غارة  جوية على مواقع تنظيم داعشالإرهابي وعادت إلى قواعدها، وذلك وفقا لما  ذكرته سكاي نيوز في نبأ عاجل.

يذكر أن تنظيم داعش الإرهابي قد نفذ حكم الإعدام في الطيار الأردني معاذ الكساسبة حرقا.

ومن جانبه، تعهد عاهل الأردن الملك عبد الله بن حسين، بالرد القوي على هذه الجريمة النكراء.

* ​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 فبراير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]4b8efSOPFng[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (5 فبراير 2015)

عابد يهوه قال:


> *اني استغرب من شده حب المسلمين لدينهم وتعاليم دينهم الذي لا اجدها عند اصحاب اي ديانه اخرى في العالم ..
> 
> حتى ان المسلمين لا يمانعون بقتل اي انسان باي شكل كان وبدون قلب ولا مشاعر انصياعا لاوامر القران ومحمد ..!
> 
> ...


تفتكر المسلمين ليه مع كل دا مش بيسيبوا الاسلام :close_tem ... دين ارهابي وقتل وسفك دماء وبلاوي
العيب فينا ولا في الاسلام يامستغرب قوي هههههه​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (5 فبراير 2015)

علي اساس ان اي حد بلحية ويمسك قرءانا هو ارهابي وعند اخرين كافر لذلك تم تفويض السيسي بقتل العزل الكفرة في رابعة والنهضة وغيرها ولما لا .. انهم خرفان انهم جراثيم ونخشي منهم ان لو تمكنوا منا ان يبيدونا ... اذن ما الحل ياقوم
انـــــــــــــه التـــفــــويــــض وحرقهم احياء وقتلهم 





--




---
حرام هناك وحلالا بلالاً هنا 
----
كل من فوض للـحرق او القتل في نفسا واحدة بدون وجه حق اقول له ابشر فموعدنا يوم الدينونة
----
حد يسمعني اغنية محمد منير :smile02​


----------



## grges monir (5 فبراير 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> علي اساس ان اي حد بلحية ويمسك قرءانا هو ارهابي وعند اخرين كافر لذلك تم تفويض السيسي بقتل العزل الكفرة في رابعة والنهضة وغيرها ولما لا .. انهم خرفان انهم جراثيم ونخشي منهم ان لو تمكنوا منا ان يبيدونا ... اذن ما الحل ياقوم
> انـــــــــــــه التـــفــــويــــض وحرقهم احياء وقتلهم
> 
> 
> ...


يعنى ارد ولا بلاش
ههههههه


----------



## ياسر رشدى (5 فبراير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> يعنى ارد ولا بلاش
> ههههههه


شكلك فوضت يابو الجراجيس
فوضت امرك لله طبعا هههههه​


----------



## grges monir (5 فبراير 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> شكلك فوضت يابو الجراجيس
> فوضت امرك لله طبعا هههههه​


اكيد طبعا لربنا
امال لمين ياض انت ههههههههه
شوف ياسر
ما حدث فى رابعة ليس ارهابا وقتل عشوائى

لان سؤالى هنا
كم كان عدد  المعتصمين فى رابعة ؟؟؟؟؟؟
وسؤالى الثانى 
ماذا استخدم الجيش والشرطة فى اقتحامهم لرابعة
هل كانت معهم مولتوف وقذائف لهب مثلا ؟؟؟؟


----------



## ياسر رشدى (5 فبراير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> اكيد طبعا لربنا
> امال لمين ههههههههه
> شوف ياسر
> ما حدث فى رابعة ليس ارهابا وقتل عشوائى
> ...


انا قولت كده .. انك مشروع هتلر صغنن
وهو فعلا مكانش لا ارهاب ولا قتل عشوائي
كان مجـــــــــــــــــــزرة من سفاحين

علي فكرة انا لو خيروني بين واحد سلفي واخواني
هختار السلفي لاني بعتبره قريب جدا من الانسان البدائي لذلك من السهل قراءته حتي لو تذاكي
وياتي بعده الاخواني فهو اعلي شئناً فهو يعمل العقل قبل النقل

ولكن 


ماحدث في رابعة والنهضة هو قتل جماعي وحرق للاحياء والمرضي
متقوليش كام واحد انشالله 100 مش 4000 ولا 5000
وبعيني علي ال CBC لايف شفت واحد شيخ يعني كبير في السن واقف وبيتفرج واذا برصاصة تخترق راسه ... طبعا غيره وغيره ، 
بص يابني 
عايز تفض اعمل حصار وامنع ميه واكل وكهرباء لمدة 48  ساعة هايطلعوا لوحديهم والقناصة اتصوروا لالالالالالالايف ... 

لكن داكان مقصود عشان ترهيب الباقيين زي ايام عب ناصر كده ... 
الدنيا اتغيرت 180 درجة وبقينا عالم صغير يعني هيكل ماينفعش والقمع ماينفعش 

وعمرو  اديب قال بنفسه احنا اللي فشلنا مرسي اوعوا تكونوا فاكرين انكم (يقصد  الاخوان) هاتقدروا تعملوا اللي عملناه معاكم ... دا غير تحريضات القتل
وانه هايجيب عاليها واطيها 

بص ياعمونا اللي حصل ده جريمة حرب زي مذبحة ماسبيروا ... دي جريمة حرب وجريمة اضطهاد في نفس الوقت ، وللاسف رجال الدين باركوا ونسيوا وراحوا صرحوا في جرائد اجنبية ان دا شئ طبيعي وان الجيش معملش حاجة ...
شفتش تعصب وخوف اكتر من كده

قادة المجلس لو كانوا وطنيين كانوا عملو نفسهم حرااااااااااااااااااااس للديمقراطية 
والشعب يجيب اللي يجيبه بقي ان شالله حمار طالما اختيار الشعب ...
دي المسألة ببساطة ومن غير تعقيد

طب دلوقتي اعتبر كلامك اللي فات ده اعتراف بتفويض الجيش والامن في قتل كفار رابعة والنهضة  ولا ايه !!! رسيني عشان اعمل حسابي هههههههه​


----------



## grges monir (5 فبراير 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> انا قولت كده .. انك مشروع هتلر صغنن
> وهو فعلا مكانش لا ارهاب ولا قتل عشوائي
> كان مجـــــــــــــــــــزرة من سفاحين
> 
> ...


انا هتلر 
اممممم فكرة برضة مش بطالة ههههه
اللى انا شفة لايف
انة شوفت الالاف المعتصمين خارجين من الممر اللى عملتة الشرطة ليهم
يبقى الباقى حصل معاة تعامل لية ؟؟؟؟؟
بتقولى شيخ بيتفرج خد رصاصة فى دماغة
بتفكرنى بالناس الى بتتلم حوالين القنبلة هيشفوها هتفرقع ولالا هههه
الاعلام كان سبب رئيسى فى خروج الاخوان
خصوصوا باسم يوسف
بس عشان تعرف ان القنوات الخاصة بالاخوان والسلف كانت فقيرة فى اقناع المشاهد
وطنية الجيش كانت واضحة ايام مبارك وايام مرسى
لا مزايدة على الجيش ياسر
دة مرسى بنفسة قال رجالتة زيى الدهب ههههه
اة الشعب يجيب اللى يجيبة ويشيل اللى عايزة
ومرسى رفض طلب جماهيرى بانتخابات مبكرة وطلع قال خطاب الشرعية والشرعية دونها رقبتى
دة كان بيان بحرب اهلية يا صديقى
الجيش يقف يتفرج بقى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 تفويض الجيش للحماية وليس العدوان
معتصمين رابعة والنهضة ناس لاسف  مغيبة فكريا
ليسوا معتصمين  لهدف سياسى وانما لنصرة الاسلام من الكفار ياسر
فاكر بعد بيان السيسى طلع واحد من المعتصمين قولك
انك ياسيسى  خلقت طالبان جديدة فى مصر
وانك هتشوف انتحاريين وتفجيرات  فى كل حتة
هو بالحق سؤال
لمدة عام كامل حكم مرسى لم يتم تفجير خط الغاز؟؟؟؟
مع انة متغيرش مكانة ولا وجهتة بعد مرسى  واتفجر وقبل مرسى كان برضة  بيضرب ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 فبراير 2015)

*بالصور والفيديو.. رسائل زملاء معاذ الكساسبة لداعش على الصواريخ

*
* 



 نقلا عن المصري اليوم       *​* بعث  زملاء الطيار الأردني، معاذ الكساسبة،  الذي أعدم حرقًا على أيدي تنظيم  «داعش»، العديد من الرسائل إلى قائد  التنظيم الذين وصفوه بـ«أبي لهب  البغدادي»، والتي تؤكد في مجملها على  الانتقام والثأر لمقتل زميلهم والنصر  على هذا التنظيم.​ ونشر موقع «العربية نت» صورًا  لزملاء الكساسبة وهم يكتبون  عبارات على قذائف صاروخية ألقتها الطائرات  المغيرة على مواقع لقتلته  بالرقة.​ <​ واختاروا  زملاء «الكساسبة» بفرع الصيانة بسلاح الجو  الأردني كتابة آيات قرآنية  معينة لأنهم وجدوها تناسب مشاعرهم نحو زميلهم  الشهيد، منها واحدة حملت  «جندنا هم الغالبون»، «وسيعلَمُ الذينَ ظلموا أيّ  منقلبٍ ينقلبون».​ 


​ كما  دون زميل الكساسبة وهو طيار حربي، قبل الإقلاع  بطائرته إلى الرقة، الآية  42 من «سورة ابراهيم» والتي تنص على «وَلا  تَحْسَبَنَّ اللَّهَ غافِلًا  عَمَّا يَعْمَلُ الظَّالِمُونَ إِنَّما  يُؤَخِّرُهُمْ لِيَوْمٍ تَشْخَصُ  فِيهِ الْأَبْصارُ».​ وكتبت زميلة للطيار معاذ،  على صاروخ قبل أن تقلع به  الطائرة لترسلها «هدية» منها إلى من سمته «أبي  لهب البغداي» في إشارة منها  إلى الخليفة الداعشي بالموصل أبو بكر  البغدادي.​ 


​ ويظهر  في صورة أخرى، لأحد زملاء الكساسبة وهو يكتب رسالته  أيضًا على صاروخ  حملته واحدة من 30 طائرة شاركت في «سرب النسور» بالانتقام  عبر ما سماه  الأردن «عملية الشهيد معاذ».​ كما ظهرت في الصورة  زميلة أخرى وهو تكتب آية قرآنية أيضًا  على أحد القذائف الصاروخية، وهي  الرقم 45 من سورة «القمر» القائلة: «سيهزم  الجمع ويولون الدبر»، كما ظهر  في صورة أخرى صاروخ سموه: «الشهيد النقيب  الطيار البطل معاذ الكساسبة».​ وكان  الجيش الأردني قد بث فيديو عبر التلفزيون الرسمي،  الخميس، أظهر فيه  مقاتلاته وهي تقلع من إحدى القواعد العسكرية، لتنفيذ  عمليات قصف ضد «داعش»  وألحق بثه ببيان حمل عنوان «هذه هي البداية وستعرفون  من هم الأردنيون»  وفيه تعهد «بتقديم الغالي والنفيس في سبيل الدفاع عن  القيم العليا التي  تمثلها رسالة الإسلام السمحة».​ كما وعد أن «ينال  البغاةُ جزاء فعلتهم الشنيعة، وليعلموا  أن الحساب معهم ماض حتى القضاء  عليهم، ليأمن الأردنيون من طغيانهم،  وسيدفعون ثمن كل شعرة من جسد شهيدنا  البطل»، شارحًا أن العملية «تأتي  لاجتثاث هذا التنظيم الإرهابي، وقتل الشر  في مكامنه».​ أعلن تنظيم داعش الإرهابي، قبل أيام، في إصدار جديد تحت عنوان «شفاء الصدور»، حرق الطيار الأردنيمعاذ الكساسبة، حيا.​ وكان «داعش» أسر الطيار الأردني في مدينة الرقة السورية يوم 24 ديسمبر، وبث «داعش» مقطع فيديو يُظهر فيه الطيار الأردني لحظه حرقه.​ بدأ الفيديو بتصريحات الملك عبدالله، عاهل الأردن، وهو يعلن مشاركة بلاده في الحرب على الإرهاب ودحر «داعش».​ ويظهر  في الفيديو الطيار معاذ الكساسبة، وهو يروي مهمته  ودوره في قصف الأهداف  الأرضية التابعة لـ «داعش»، وظهرت آثار التعذيب على  وجه الطيار الأردني،  وفي نهاية الفيديو يظهر «الكساسة» داخل قفص حديدي،  ويظهر سكب مادة مشتعلة  على ملابسة قبل إحراقه حيًا​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 فبراير 2015)

*غارات أردنية تقتل 35 من "داعش"



*
* 


​ *​*            	       	نقلا عن الوفد

     	 	قتل أكثر من 35 عنصراً من تنظيم "داعش"، الجمعة، في غارات جوية  نفذها سلاح  الجو الأردني، هي الأولى من نوعها وسط الموصل، بحسب سكاي نيوز.
    	وكشف مصدر محلي في محافظة نينوى أن "سلاح الطيران الأردني نفذ، في  ساعة  متأخرة من ليلة الخميس، ضربات جوية على مواقع تنظيم داعش في مناطق  الغابات  والغزلاني والساحل الأيمن والأيسر لمدينة الموصل".
  	وأضاف المصدر أن "تلك الضربات استهدفت تجمعات للتنظيم بشكل دقيق وحققت   نجاحات في الهجوم"، موضحا أن "معلومات استخبارية دقيقة أكدت صحة حصيلة   القتلى والجرحى في صفوف التنظيم".
​*


----------



## philanthropist (6 فبراير 2015)

الله يرحمه و ينصر الاردن علي داعش


----------



## grges monir (6 فبراير 2015)

سؤال بقى
استفادت اية داعش من قتل معاذ
غير كراهية الشعب الاردنى وجعلة عدو اول لها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بجانب زيادة حدة الكراهية لهم من الكل
هما كانوا عاوزين دة ونجحوا ولا اية


----------



## Maran+atha (6 فبراير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> سؤال بقى
> استفادت اية داعش من قتل معاذ
> غير كراهية الشعب الاردنى وجعلة عدو اول لها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> بجانب زيادة حدة الكراهية لهم من الكل
> هما كانوا عاوزين دة ونجحوا ولا اية


 

داعش نفذت تعاليم الإسلام 

فكل من يرفض جرائم داعش 
عليه ان يرفض شريعة الإسلام ايضا 

لأنه لا يمكن ان نقبل الشر ونرفض الشرير 
جرائم داعش هى ناتج تعاليم الإسلام الشريرة 

ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 فبراير 2015)

مع   احترافية  التصوير الديجتال  وروعة الاخراج   
والاداء المسرحى  للمجاميع ..
*هل   من الممكن  ان يكون الامر برمته    فوتو شوب وخدع سينمائية  وخدعة سياسية؟؟؟؟*

فذا هاجس يتأرجح   فى تعليقات  الاسلاميى   الهوى  ع الفايس ؟؟؟
وقالها "على جمعه" المثير للجدل

 تعليقي :
برضه تظل  داعش   مجرمة  ومسيئة  الى  - ومعتدية  على -   والدى الطيار وأسرته وزوجته وبنته ومحبيه  
وهناك مترتبات  شرعية لوالديه  ولزوجته  تترتب على نبأ  وفاته...  من يتحمل الوزر الشرعى    لاذاعة نبأ   وفاة   رجل  هو :   زوج ..وابن واب وشقيق وشقيقة ؟


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (7 فبراير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> سؤال بقى
> استفادت اية داعش من قتل معاذ
> غير كراهية الشعب الاردنى وجعلة عدو اول لها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> بجانب زيادة حدة الكراهية لهم من الكل
> هما كانوا عاوزين دة ونجحوا ولا اية




استفادا انه الشعب الأردني كله حاليا قلب ضد داعش حتى الي كانوا يدافعوا عن داعش وموالين الها قلبوا ضدها..يا رب تكون بداية لايمانهم بالمسيح


----------



## تيمو (7 فبراير 2015)

مسيحية أردنية قال:


> استفادا انه الشعب الأردني كله حاليا قلب ضد داعش حتى الي كانوا يدافعوا عن داعش وموالين الها قلبوا ضدها..يا رب تكون بداية لايمانهم بالمسيح



فعلا تلاحم شعبي رائع، المعارض ترك خلافاته واصطف خلف قيادته وجيشه ،،، ولكن هناك فئة ضالة آن أوان محاكمتها باسم الوطن والإنسانية وعدم تركها تنبح على كيفها ،،

الله يحمي سلاح الجو الملكي الأردني، ويحمي كل جندي واقف على الحدود، وجيشنا وشعبنا ،،


----------



## عابد يهوه (10 فبراير 2015)

"داعش" يعلن حقن "الكساسبة" قبل حرقه

اعترف تنظيم "داعش" أنه قام بإعطاء الطيار الأردني، معاذ الكساسبة، أدوية مخدرة قبل إضرام النار فيه، حتى لا يصرخ أثناء حرقه حيًا.

وأكدت التقارير التي نقلتها صحيفة "ديلي ميل" البريطانية، أن الكساسبة، كان يجهل ما يحدث له، حيث أنه تم تخديره بنوعًا من المخدرات حتى لا تشعر "المراكز الحسية" لديه بالجحيم الذي شاهده.

وكان التنظيم الإرهابي قد أعدم الكساسبة بعد أن طالب بتبديله بالإرهابية، ساجدة الريشاوي، المسجونة في الأردن، التي تم إعدامها في أعقاب استشهاد الطيار الأردني.

يذكر أن التنظيم أسر الطيار الأردني في 24 ديسمبر بعد أن سقطت طائرته التي كانت تشارك ضمن حملة التحالف الدولي، فوق الرقة.

http://www.coptstoday.com/Hot-Issues/Detail.php?Id=100663

________________

يعني كان واضح عليه في الفيديو انه كان مسطول مش داري عن حاله ولا عن بسير حواليه !


----------

